# Colorado Social Anxiety Support Group



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I have decided to start a support group here in Denver. I have looked and looked for a group to join, but no luck. So, along with another willing leader, We're going to start one up! It's still in the beginning stages, planning and what not. 

Firstly, just wanted to see how many of you Coloradans would be interested in joining this? And if so, what would you be looking for in a group or interested in doing in one?

Secondly, If anyone knows of any good resources on starting a group up, that would be great! We are doing a lot of research to get this going, but any advice, ideas, or input would be appreciated.

We are really excited to get this started, and hope there are people who would be interested in joining!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

It would need to be solution focused, rather than just a place to vent. Where would the sessions be held?


----------



## Dimes303 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello, I see you posted this some time ago, just wondering if things have come along with the group and if so where can I look into it ? Thanks


----------

